# Installing decoder in 35 ton shay



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello,

Has anyone installed a decoder in a Bachmann 35 ton Shay? I have opened mine and looking at it looks like you need to totally rewire it so you can isolate the motors from the track pickups is this correct? Does anyone have a schematic of before and after?


Thanks,
George


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

is the 35 ton Shay a 2 or 3 truck version? 

info on installing DCC in the older 2 truck version here 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/shay_tips.html


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks a bunch George the pictures helped a lot I believe I can now install the DCC in this engine!


----------

